# Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust


----------



## lordnaikon (29. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

fast nicht möglich da ein artikel zu bekommen, wie man hier dokumentiert schön sehen kann
YouTube - Amazon Cyber Monday


----------



## PixelSign (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

frechheit das ganze... jetzt kann sich ja jeder vorstellen was amazon für gewinne allein mit der werbung macht. schade nur das die kunden so verarscht werden.
naja hab immerhin bei mp3´s die hälfte gespart, der rest ist eh uninteressant für mich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



lordnaikon schrieb:


> fast nicht möglich da ein artikel zu bekommen, wie man hier dokumentiert schön sehen kann
> YouTube - Amazon Cyber Monday



Das war in der Tat echt fail, aber auch zu erwarten


----------



## jojo0077 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Das hätten sie sich echt sparen können. Wieoft gabs denn die Produkte jeweils zu kaufen? 3 mal?

Wollte das Defy haben. Hab auch direkt bei Sekunde 0 geklickt... war schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Zahdok (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

da haben auch echt nur leute mit einem ping unter 0,2 sek und ner VDSL leitung eine chance -.-* einfach unfair!


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



PixelSign schrieb:


> frechheit das ganze... jetzt kann sich ja jeder vorstellen was amazon für gewinne allein mit der werbung macht. schade nur das die kunden so verarscht werden.
> naja hab immerhin bei mp3´s die hälfte gespart, der rest ist eh uninteressant für mich.


 
es gibt wirklich leute die ihre mp3's kaufen?



Zahdok schrieb:


> da haben auch echt nur leute mit einem ping unter 0,2 sek und ner VDSL leitung eine chance -.-* einfach unfair!


 
du weißt schon dass ein ping von 0,2 sekunden richtig richtig schlecht ist, oder? das wären 200ms, daheim sitz ich bei 30ms


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

blabla, ich hatte bei office und alien anthology glück. also ganz unmöglich ist es nicht.
das der ansturm riesig ist und amazon nicht von jedem produkt 10.000 einheiten bereitstellt, war doch zu erwarten.


----------



## ClareQuilty (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das unlautere Werbung (Lockangebote) und damit strafbar.


----------



## fragapple (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Etwa 2 Sekunden nach Eröffnung der Angebote ab 16:00 waren alle Sachen weg, die ich mir ausgesucht hatte. -.-


----------



## magnus1982 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ach gott.Ist halt ma ne Chance etwas richtig günstig zubekommen.
Hatte es auf das Defy abgesehen,aber nicht geschafft. Egal.

mfg


----------



## Err0r (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich habe auch 14:00 uhr für die ps3 geklickt, aber naja ^^
jeder wird sich denken können wie es ausgegangen ist ^^

trotz glasfaser -.-"



MFG


----------



## tuningcar (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Habe auch bei verschiedenen Artikeln mein Glück versucht. Nach dem Moto 3 2 1 in den Warenkorb und nichts. Amazon ist bei mir unten durch keine Lust mehr.


----------



## sneakeR_ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> es gibt wirklich leute die ihre mp3's kaufen?



auch wenn man bei mp3's nichts physisches in der hand hat, so ist kunst und kultur trotzdem unterstützungswürdig!


----------



## Jason22 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Jop das DEFI wäre perfekt gewesen.

Ich hab auch sofort geklickt, 2x kein Erfolg :/

BTW: Guckt euch mal die Wertungen zB von der PS3 an  In diesem Moment stehen 154 Bewertungen mit einem Stern da  Die meisten von frustrierten "Kunden"
(Kein Link hier, sonst beschwert sich noch wer )


----------



## insekt (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Und hat jetzt irgendwer was verloren, dadurch dass er oder sie nicht das Glück hatte an eins der Schnäppchen zu gelangen?
Seid doch froh das überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht einen der Artikel so günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Jason22 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Oh doch ^^

Ich bin jetzt schwehr psychisch geschädigt, weil ich meine alten Geräte weiter nutzen muss


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



insekt schrieb:


> Und hat jetzt irgendwer was verloren, dadurch dass er oder sie nicht das Glück hatte an eins der Schnäppchen zu gelangen?
> Seid doch froh das überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht einen der Artikel so günstig zu bekommen.


/sign
das geheule nervt. wenn ich mir so anguck, was auf der ps3 produktseite abgeht, zweifel ich echt am verstand einiger leute.


----------



## NebuLa (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich finde auch das diese Aktion nichts weiter als eine Werbung für Amazon sein soll. Die Chance dass man das bekommt was man möchte ist ungefähr so hoch wie bei einem Gewinnspiel, wobei man bei einem Gewinnspiel auch nichts mehr zahlen muss.

Also, als ich gerade eben direkt am Angebotsbeginn den 22" Bildschirm kaufen wollte (geschätzte 100ms nach dem Start) erschien direkt der Schriftzug "Ausverkauft". Nächstes mal holt Amazon hoffentlich ein bisschen mehr Ware, damit man wenigstens ein 3 Sekunden Fenster hat um etwas zu ergattern o_O


----------



## FrozenBoy (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich fands cool auch wenn ich nichts "gewonnen" habe


----------



## NebuLa (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

@alle die die Aktion toll fanden (*Kopf verdreh*)

Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier die PS3...
Es wurden insgesamt nur 40 PS3 Konsolen für den Zeitraum zur verfügung gestellt!
Das ist doch ein schlechter Witz!

Amazon hat jetzt über einen Monat auf über 100 Webseiten für die riesigen Rabatte Werbung gemacht. Das offensichtliche Ziel war es also Amazon als Preisgünstigsten und besten Anbieter im Netz darzustellen... Sinnvoller wäre es doch gewesen die Artikel zu verlosen, anstatt zu versuchen ein geschummelte Image verbesserung vorzunehmen.

Quelle für die Anzahl der PS3's:
Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Amazon hatte nur 40 PS3 für Cyber Monday


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

is doch klar das das dementsprechend abläuft, auch die 6 sekunden versatz etc... normal ....
das ganze ist wie mit telefongewinnspielen, die von früher, alá die ersten x anrufer ...
gabs nen netten beitrag über nen typen der am adw wohnte und seinen lebensunterhalt aus diesen gewinnspielen bestritt, der hatte geld in ne spezielle telefonanlage mit extrem kurzen wahlkadenzen etc... gelegt, schnellwahlnummern für die gängigen gewinnspiele und im monat für ca 6000dm gewinne eingefahren hatte ...

wer heute sowas im inet machen will, webshop, ebay, ka wo die letzten sekunden wichtig sind und das falsche werkzeug benutzt hat verschissen 

also was ist z.b. wichtig:
wir haben dort nen js laufband, wahrscheinlich nen bissel jquery für die verfügbarkeit vielleicht noch ajax oder so ...
sprich wir nehmen nicht einen lahmarschigen FF am besten vollgepropft mit addons wie scriptblock, noflash, paar requestüberwachern und ka was alles ....
wir nehmen auch keinen ie, der ist bis auf beta9 etwas schwach auf der brust was js ... angeht ...
wir nehmen nen frisch installierten webkit basierten browser, idealerweise chrome oder iron, diese haben eine der schnellsten aktuellen engines ...
dazu noch verschiedene windowseinstellungen anpassen (wenn man win7 oder vista hat, bei xp nicht nötig) und schon ist die verzögerund einfach durch laufzeiten der engine von über 1 sekunge geschichte ....
wenn ich schon bei den amazon dingern lese, ich hab genau um 16:00:00 uhr geklickt und der counter sprang auf 16:00:05 und ausverkauft 6 sekunden lag ..... 
da frag ich mich wie lahmarschig kann man die renderengine durch plugins noch bekommen und klar, nen trabbi pullt beim traktorpulling auch nix weg, auch nicht wenn ich fastertrabbi installiere oder sonst nen addon, im besten fall zerlegts das chassis 

edit:
und nur weil wer postet er hätte mit amazon telefoniert und die hätten ihm gesagt wir haben nur 40 stück ...
bullshit, die callcentertypen haben keinerlei einblick in kontingent, lagerbestände etc... die können sagen, haben wir, haben wir nicht, kommt und ist im zulauf, kommt nie wieder aber nicht wir haben 40 stück gehabt das ist einfach nur nonsense  ....


----------



## david16 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich bin auch extrem enttäuscht von der Aktion.
Ich hab auch wie so viele andere auf die Sekunde genau geklickt und die selbe Pleite erlebt. Klar bei so Angeboten wie der PS3 kann man nicht erwarten, dass nach 5min noch welche da sind, aber dass selbst die CK Shorts nach 20s weg sind, damit habe ich dann doch nicht gerechnet.
Da will man seinem Hintern mal was Gutes tun und dann sowas!!!
Naja im insgesamt ist die Aktion wohl eher nach hinten losgegangen und Amazon hat einige Kunden verloren (mich allerdings nicht; ich bin nicht nachtragend).
Gute, dass ich heute nicht in der Schule blaugemacht habe, sonst hätte ich ein sehr interessantes Shakespeare-Referat verpasst nur um bei den Angeboten enttäuscht zu werden.
Ich bin gespannt, ob sich das Verbraucherzentrum bei Amazon melden wird.

P.S.: Glückwunsch an alle Glücklichen!


----------



## Lockdown (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ist schon traurig wenn Amazon tausende Euros an Werbekosten raushaut und wegen der geringen Stückzahlen in der summe vielleicht 5000 € Verlust macht. 

Was Amazon am Meisten Schaden wird sind die enttäuschten Kunden.

Gab es den Cyber Monday letztes Jahr auch in den USA ?
Warum haben die da draus nicht gelernt ?

Und für so nen Saftladen macht PCGH auch noch Werbung


----------



## Namaker (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

50 Klicks pro Sekunde? Lächerlich, ich hatte einen mit 1000/Sekunde am Start 
Trotzdem hat es nicht geklappt


----------



## lotpiteert (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

xbox und wii für jeweils 50 pfund am vergangenen freitag auf amazon.co.uk, das waren angebote. heute bei uns hatte ich eher den eindruck, es handelte sich um artikel, die eh nicht so gut gehen bei amazon.


----------



## harlekinx (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Mit diesem Tipp sollte es um 18 Uhr besser klappen: Anleitung: Erfolgreich ein Amazon Cyber Monday Schnäppchen schlagen *Update* Trick! » PreisJaeger.at

Kommt für mich leider zu spät. Die PS für 177€ ist ja schon weg...


----------



## Zahdok (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> es gibt wirklich leute die ihre mp3's kaufen?
> 
> 
> 
> du weißt schon dass ein ping von 0,2 sekunden richtig richtig schlecht ist, oder? das wären 200ms, daheim sitz ich bei 30ms


ich sag ja UNTER, ich sitz hier mit meinen 1,5 sek tendenz steigend -.-


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

hatte um 12:00 kein Problem die Alien Antology zu bekommen selbst mit fehler der etwa zeit gekostet hat

man sollte den MP3 Downloader schon installiert habe wenn man MP3 gleichzeitig kaufen will

hatte mich vorher schon eingelogt ... und gelesen das der neue Preis erst als Rabatt später im bestellprozess angezeigt wird...

nun 2 Tage warten und ich kann es mir ansehen 

habe 27,27 dafür bezahlt und auch noch für ca. 48 Euro 11 CD's in MP3


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich hab die Logitech C910 abgestaubt 

Endlich ne neue Webcam. Meine alte hat selbst nicht genug Frames erzeugt, als sie aus dem Fenster filmte


----------



## PixelSign (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das unlautere Werbung



genau an das selbe habe ich auch gedacht.



NebuLa schrieb:


> Amazon hat jetzt über einen Monat auf über 100  Webseiten für die riesigen Rabatte Werbung gemacht. Das offensichtliche  Ziel war es also Amazon als Preisgünstigsten und besten Anbieter im Netz  darzustellen... Sinnvoller wäre es doch gewesen die Artikel zu  verlosen, anstatt zu versuchen ein geschummelte Image verbesserung  vorzunehmen.



dir scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein was werbung für unmengen an geld in die kassen spülen kann!? ein gewinnspiel hätte lange nicht den selben effekt da viele leute glücksspiele schlichtweg ignorieren. hier wurden jedoch die kunden eingebunden die waren ihrer wahl zu nominieren und sie im glauben gelassen eine reale möglichkeit zu haben die produkte später günstig zu erwerben. wenn man einen kunden an etwas teilhaben lässt was er dann eh nicht erwerben kann ist das sehr gewagt und führt sehr wahrscheinlich zu frust des kunden... und das ist ganz schlecht, besonders wenn fast alle kaufinteressenten davon betroffen sind.



insekt schrieb:


> Und hat jetzt irgendwer was verloren, dadurch dass  er oder sie nicht das Glück hatte an eins der Schnäppchen zu gelangen?
> Seid doch froh das überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht einen der Artikel so günstig zu bekommen.



ja meine kostbare zeit...
es bestand zu keinem zeitpunkt eine wirkliche möglichkeit die produkte zu erwerben. die geringe möglichkeit die bestand, kann man auch als glücksspiel bezeichnen. falls die angabe stimmt, dass z.b. nur 40 ps3´s zur verfügung standen, ist das einfach nur lächerlich.

daher hoffe ich stark das amazon konsequenzen daraus ziehen muss. ich für meinen teil werde gleich mal losziehen und ein paar kommentare zu den produkten verfassen  .


----------



## insekt (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Sorry aber habt ihr wirklich geglaubt ihr könntet seelenruhig euch die Angebote angucken und dann nach ein paar Minuten zuschlagen?
Es war ja wohl vorher klar, dass das auf genau das rauslaufen würde was jetzt passiert ist.
Wer dafür seinen Tagesablauf umgekrempelt hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen.
PS3 für 177,77€. NATÜRLICH muss da irgendwo ein Haken sein. Es gibt kein kostenloses Mittagessen.

Die Amerikaner sind nicht solche "Mecker-Deutschen" die nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie keine Ansprüche haben, wenn Amazon ein Mega-Rabatt-Aktion mit begrenzter Stückzahl durchführt.


----------



## Kuschluk (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

hahaha ^^ ca 2 min vorher an der stelle wo die harmony 900 verkauft wird geklickt wie blöd und als se verfügbar war gedrückt -> aufgehängt -> ausverkauft  weniger als 1 sec würde ich behaupten (hab dsl 16k mit extrem kurzer latenz  ^^ )


----------



## david16 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

hast wohl im verkehrten Rhythmus geklickt


----------



## mannefix (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Mit soner Aktion macht sich Amazon mich nicht zum Freund.

Habe mit Amazon bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht (nicht mit dem Marketplace, da gibts immer irgendeinen Stress).

Habe heute am Cybermontag um 10.00 Uhr Photoshop Elements ergattert (30 statt 70€). Da ich einen Fehler machte, habe ich ca. 7-8 Sekunden gebraucht.

Die anderen Sachen (z.B. PS3 oder Motoralla Smartphone) gingen auch nicht im Millisekundenbereich zu reservieren .


----------



## Nvidia forever! (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ist wie beim schooter,schnell klicken bedeutet leben ein millisec zu langsam und die bist Tod!habe um 12 Uhr heute noch die alien Box bekommen da waren es ca 5 sec zeit aber bei ironman nichtmal 1 sec.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das unlautere Werbung (Lockangebote) und damit strafbar.



lol, dann viel Spass beim Nachweiss. 

Machen doch alle so, allen voran Aldi. Super Technik Schnäppchen, riesen Werbung und dann gibts pro Filliale immer nur 3-5 Geräte. Veräppelung pur.

Wer auf solche Werbung reinfällt und dann vor einer Filliale wartet, bzw. wie blöd bei Amazon die F5 Taste drückt, hat es nicht anders verdient.

Die Deutschen mit ihren dummen Geiz ist Geil tour. Ich dachte, die wäre langsam mal vorbei. Aber anscheinend stehen jeden Tag immer noch genügend dumme auf.


----------



## Chrno (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Stellt doch einfach mal eure Systemzeit 1 - 2 Sek. vor und schaut was der Timer bei Amazon macht...


----------



## PixelSign (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



insekt schrieb:


> Sorry aber habt ihr wirklich geglaubt ihr könntet seelenruhig euch die Angebote angucken und dann nach ein paar Minuten zuschlagen?
> Es war ja wohl vorher klar, dass das auf genau das rauslaufen würde was jetzt passiert ist.



hallo? wir sprechen hier von sekunden, teilweise sogar von automouseclicker software mit der man keine chance hat!!!
bei einem renommierten anbieter wie amazon kann sowas nicht klar sein. da kaufen nicht nur kiddys die diese aktion mal ganz lustig finden...

gott sei dank hat der großteil der user nicht die selbe meinung wie du 
wäre das nämlich der fall und amazon erfolgreich damit, dann hätten wir nur noch diese art der werbung die auf kosten des kunden geht. da kann ich auch gleich mit dem glücksspiel anfangen, da sind die chancen vllt höher zu gewinnen  .



Chrno schrieb:


> Stellt doch einfach mal eure Systemzeit 1 - 2 Sek. vor und schaut was der Timer bei Amazon macht...


er wird 2sek von der systemzeit abweichen...



> "Unzulässige geschäftliche Handlungen im Sinne des § 3 Absatz 3 sind
> 5. Waren- oder Dienstleistungsangebote im Sinne des § 5a Absatz 3 zu  einem bestimmten Preis, wenn der Unternehmer nicht darüber aufklärt,  dass er hinreichende Gründe für die Annahme hat, er werde nicht in der  Lage sein, diese oder gleichartige Waren oder Dienstleistungen für einen  angemessenen Zeitraum in angemessener Menge zum genannten Preis  bereitzustellen oder bereitstellen zu lassen (Lockangebote). Ist die  Bevorratung kürzer als zwei Tage, obliegt es dem Unternehmer, die  Angemessenheit nachzuweisen."


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



insekt schrieb:


> Sorry aber habt ihr wirklich geglaubt ihr könntet seelenruhig euch die Angebote angucken und dann nach ein paar Minuten zuschlagen?


Ja klar, stundenlang am besten Nein, aber wenigstens etwas mehr als 0,0001 Sekunden wäre gut gewesen.



> Die Amerikaner sind nicht solche *"Mecker-Deutschen"*


Um mal mit deiner Sprache zu kontern: Die Deutschen meckern, aber dafür sind sie nicht solche "fetten Amis".  Nicht schön, solche Pauschalurteile, oder? Denn weder das eine noch das andere stimmt pauschal. Also sprich gefälligst auch nicht von den "Mecker-Deutschen".



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> *Die Deutschen* mit ihren dummen *Geiz ist Geil *tour. Ich dachte, die wäre  langsam mal vorbei. Aber anscheinend stehen jeden Tag immer noch  genügend *dumme *auf.


Du bist genauso drauf. Jeder Deutsche ist geizig und jeder Ami ist fett, oder was soll das?

Ich weiß nicht, warum man pauschal eine ganze Nation in den Dreck ziehen will, nur weil hier ein paar Leute ihrem Ärger Luft machen.


----------



## Curar (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Bei der PS3 - die natürlich das Highlight war und die ich leider auch nicht abstauben konnte- waren wohl eher 500 Stück auf Lager...

Trotzdem muss ich selber sagen, dass es durchaus verständlich ist, dass bei diesen wirklichen Spitzenpreisen das Kontingent sehr eingeschränkt ist, zumal ich mich selber so glücklich schätzen kann, eine Fritz Box 7390 und die Iron Man Blurays (die eher nen Spontankauf waren und die ich eigentlich nicht vorhatte zu kaufen) ergattert zu haben- also ich bin letztendlich (obwohl ich natürlich am liebsten auch die PS3 bekommen hätte) zufrieden!


----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Also mit logischem Verstand war es doch abzusehen was passieren wird. Und das man nunmal nicht der einzige sein wird, den diese Angebote anlocken, ist auch mehr als klar. 

Anstatt mich jetzt hier den naiven Jammerlappen anzuschliessen, sehe ich das ganze sportlich!
Pech gehabt! 

Es hat mir zumindest Spaß gemacht an diesem "Event" teilzunehmen, auch wenn ich nichts bekommen habe.
Next time...


----------



## acc (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

wenn man sich die schon vorher in den warenkorb legen konnte, sollte klar sein, dass man um 12 keine chance mehr hatte, noch eine zu ergattern.


----------



## lotpiteert (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Wie, schon vorher in den Warenkorb legen? Ich bitte um Erklärung?


----------



## FloTalon (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Habs mit der Alien Box um 12 Uhr, der PS2 um 14 Uhr versucht, immer sofort nach Countdown auf den Bestellbutton geklickt, noch bevor ich sehen konnte welcher Preis letztlich bei rum springt.
Keine Chance 
Ich finds verarsche


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Habe mich ebend an Mafia 2 versucht und es lief genau wie im Video ab - absolut keine Chance.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



lotpiteert schrieb:


> Wie, schon vorher in den Warenkorb legen? Ich bitte um Erklärung?


ja hatte ich auch gemacht dann aber gedacht dann bekomme ich nicht den sonder Preis und dann wieder vorher rausgenommen dann um 12:00:01 sofort geklickt und die Alien Blue Rays bekommen ... am besten fand ich die MP3's da hatte wohl jeder in 4 Stunden mehr als genug gelegenheit zu sparen oder mal wieder Musik zu kaufen was man sonst kaum macht (jedenfalls mir geht es so)


----------



## Devil Dante (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich wollte mir auch einige Sachen kaufen, hab aber kein einziges erwischt, trotz schnellem Internet auf der Arbeit ... Das ist ech Verarschung... Wenn dann sollten die Artikel auch die vollen 2h verfügbar sein!!!


----------



## magnus1982 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

So,hab die Ironman Blueray Steelbox ergattert für 7,77€. Bestellbestätigung usw. alles erhalten.


----------



## sandman85 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



> [...], denn wie wir versuchen gerade 1 Mrd. Menschen, das Schnäppchen ihres Lebens zu machen



Für mich stellt diese Aktion den "Perversionsgipfel" unserer Konsumgesellschaft dar.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Leute irgendwas nur aus dem Grund gekauft haben, weils "billiger" war...
Naja, muss jeder selber wissen...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Laut einigen Foren sollen die Stückzahlen bei der PS3 nur bei so rund 40 Stück gelegen sein, nehmen wir auch nur 50 Stück an, dann haben wird für Amazon 6100€, die sie draufgezahlt haben (angenommen der Normalpreis enspricht dem EK, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist).

Sprich ein Klacks, bei der ganzen Aktion waren das also vieleicht 50000-70000€ "Kosten", das ist für eine derartige Werbekampange ein Klacks.


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



sandman85 schrieb:


> Für mich stellt diese Aktion den "Perversionsgipfel" unserer Konsumgesellschaft dar.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Leute irgendwas nur aus dem Grund gekauft haben, weils "billiger" war...
> Naja, muss jeder selber wissen...
> ...


Ist nur die Ausnutzung des Systems, wenn mans dann ne Woche später wieder auf eBay verkloppt. 
Schlimmer sind schreiende und an Haaren ziehende Weiber, die den tollen SSV-BH für 5€ weniger haben wollen.


----------



## reudinho (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

hab die PS3 für 177€ bei ner 16000er leitung bekommen ganz ohne bot ist einfach nur glückssache...


----------



## GxGamer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Machen doch alle so, allen voran Aldi. Super Technik Schnäppchen, riesen Werbung und dann gibts pro Filliale immer nur 3-5 Geräte. Veräppelung pur.



Deswegen hat man sich auch schon um 6 Uhr morgens dahingestellt, damals als ALDI ihren ersten PC rausbrachten. Das war SO günstig, da hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Aber das wichtigste: Wenn die ausverkauft waren, dann sind sie auch wirklich ausverkauft gewesen! Sprich, es gab wirklich keine mehr.

Amazon hat allerdings genug auf Lager. Für 299,95€.
Also "ausverkauft" ist einfach eine dreiste Lüge in meinen Augen.

Dann sollen sie eher schreiben:
"Sind genug Konsolen zum Schnäppchenpreis rausgegangen, nun zahlt wieder den Normalpreis". Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch einige Sachen kaufen, hab aber kein einziges erwischt, trotz schnellem Internet auf der Arbeit ... Das ist ech Verarschung... Wenn dann sollten die Artikel auch die vollen 2h verfügbar sein!!!



Genau so ging es mir auch finde es auch die totale Verarsche bei mir war alles innerhalb der ersten Sekunde immer sofort ausverkauft,und ich hab dsl 16000 und das sollte normalerweise reichen und der Kauf widget hat auch bei mir schlecht reagiert.
Und das mit den Artickeln ist schon ok aber ich denke da sind nur immer 2-3 Stück vorhanden und das geht echt meiner Meinung nach nicht mit rechten dingen zu.
Dann das mit den 2 Stunden ist zwar ok läuft ja zb. beim Zack auch nicht anders.

Aber alles in allem finde ich da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Also ich werde die Tage zur Verbraucherzentrale um das zu bezeugen. Die paar Minuten hab ich dann auch noch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



lordnaikon schrieb:


> fast nicht möglich da ein artikel zu bekommen, wie man hier dokumentiert schön sehen kann
> YouTube - Amazon Cyber Monday


Lol'd (NOT !). -.-'

Verarsche².


----------



## Hatuja (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



!!!Kenny!!! schrieb:


> Genau so ging es mir auch finde es auch die totale Verarsche bei mir war alles innerhalb der ersten Sekunde immer sofort ausverkauft,und ich hab dsl 16000 und das sollte normalerweise reichen und der Kauf widget hat auch bei mir schlecht reagiert.
> Und das mit den Artickeln ist schon ok aber ich denke da sind nur immer 2-3 Stück vorhanden und das geht echt meiner Meinung nach nicht mit rechten dingen zu.
> Dann das mit den 2 Stunden ist zwar ok läuft ja zb. beim Zack auch nicht anders.
> 
> Aber alles in allem finde ich da stimmt was nicht.



Also an Eurem privatem Internet hat es nicht gelegen. Ich hab im RZ direkt am Internetport gehangen mit 10GBit FullDuplex und ich habe auch kein einziges Schnäppchen machen können...


----------



## Aholic (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich wäre ja für ein Voting, wer hier tatsächlich etwas abbekommen hat  (Die Calvin Klein und digitalen mp3's mal ausgeschlossen )

Ich denke mal ohne eine dafür optimierte Distribution und eine direkte Backbone Anbindung kann mans direkt sein lassen.
Alles andere ist dann Ping Sache, und wer die bessere Software geschrieben hat.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*




Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch einige Sachen kaufen, hab aber kein einziges erwischt, trotz schnellem Internet auf der Arbeit ... Das ist ech Verarschung... Wenn dann sollten die Artikel auch die vollen 2h verfügbar sein!!!


 ja klar 2h verfügbar ... wenn die das machen würden dann mit nur 5 Euro ersparnis je 50 Euro Produktpreis... ...


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Aholic schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für ein Voting, wer hier tatsächlich etwas abbekommen hat  (Die Calvin Klein und digitalen mp3's mal ausgeschlossen )



Welche freaks haben eigentlich für die Unterhosen abgestimmt ? 

Aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wie viele Produkte es günstiger gab und wer (hier aus dem Forum) was günstiger ergattern konnte.


----------



## nulchking (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Amazon = 
Alternate = 


Ich glaub wenn Alternate so eine Aktion durchziehen würde könnten die dicht machen oder? 
Und ich wette das ein Großteil von euch immer noch bei Amazon einkauft.
Ich tue es nicht mehr und hole mir meine Sachen lieber aus anderen Shops PUNKT


----------



## ich558 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich finde es nur etwas schade, dass die meisten und besten Angebote zu ungünstigen Zeiten gestartet werden. Ich meine wieviele möchten ihr Glück ebenfalls versuchen aber können arbeitsbedingt oder der Schule wegen nicht mitmachen. Ich hoffe das klappt auch übers iPhone dann versuche ichs beim nächstenmal in der Schule- leider ist dort nur Edge verfügbar was die Sache nicht besonderst begünstigt


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Man, man, man. Kein Mensch war gezwungen, sich nach diesen Angeboten "zu prügeln".





> Derweil gibt es Meldungen von Verbraucherschutzorganisationen, die kaum  überraschen. Es könnte sich hier um unlauteren Wettbewerb handeln.  Käufer, die leer ausgegangen sind, müsste eidesstattliche Erklärungen an  Verbraucherzentralen schicken. Dann könnten Abmahnungen erfolgen.


Ich sag nur: Armes Deutschland, da wird ein Verkäufer verklagt, weil er (verständlicher Weise) stark rabattierte Artikel nicht in unbegrenzter Anzahl zur Verfügung stellt / stellen kann. Ist aber kein Wunder in Zeiten von "Geiz ist geil". Bin zwar Atheist, aber hier stimme ich mal der klassischen Theologie zu: Todsünde ? Wikipedia. Ich habe mir auch die Angebote angesehen und hätte mich durchaus für das eine oder andere interessiert. Aber so einen Aufstand zu machen, wenn man etwas nicht bekommen hat ? Waren doch nun alles keine lebenswichtigen Dinge.


----------



## Knütschbär (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

In dem Artikel steht, dass man sich an Verbraucherzentralen wenden kann. Wohin genau? Was muss in dieser Eidesstadtlichen Erklärung drin stehen?
Ich habe vor, Amazon das leben (auch wenn nicht spürbar) dadurch schwer zu machen. Diese Bauernfängerei nervt. Wegen den meienr Meinung nach unseriösen Rabatt-Angeboten werde ich meine Weihnachtsgeschenke NICHT bei Amazon bestellen sondern versuche diese über den etwas teureren Einzelhandel zu beziehen. Ich denke Amazon hat mich als Kunde verloren.


----------



## X Broster (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Die Rabatte waren verführerisch, nur was bringen niedrige Preise, wenn davon wenige Stück verkauft werden?
Eine PS3 für 222 oder ein Defi für 250 wären ebenso begehrt gewesen.


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Knütschbär schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, Amazon das leben (auch wenn nicht spürbar) dadurch schwer zu machen. Diese *Bauernfängerei *nervt.



Willkommen im Forum. Ich denke, da hast Du mit Deinem ersten Post wohl ein Eigentor geschossen. Oder siehst Du Dich als "*gefangener Bauer*" ?


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich bin zwar auch nicht erfreut das ich keinen Artikel ergattern konnte aber den Laden jetzt schlecht zu reden ist auch keine Lösung.

Dann gibt es in Zukunft halt keine solcher Aktionen mehr. Seit ihr dann glücklicher ? So ist eure Schnäpchen-Chance dann bei genau 0%.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich seh das als eine art gewinnspiel an. hab seit 10uhr versucht was zu ergattern, ohne erfolg. um 18:00 hats dann mit der harmony geklappt.
reine glückssache


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Gewonnen hab ich schon öfter. Aber ich habe kein schnäppchen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Lol Ihr seid doch nur neidisch das Ihr nichts bekommen habt oder es nicht in der 1 min geschafft hattet zu klicken

Ich finde das Amazon immer noch der beste Onlinehandelsplattform für Käufer ist die es gibt und einen kleinen Shop der dann Pleite geht und man sein Geld verliert und dann keine Ware bekommt oder ohne Garantie da steht will ich nicht haben und bei mir ist es eher Amazon Alternate(da meistens teurer als Amazon oder bei letzten mal vor ca. 2 Monaten konnte man durch einen Bug nichts bestellen zum Glück denn dann bei Amazon nachgesehen, bestellt und einiges Geld gespart). 

Oder mein neuer DVD-Recorder da der alte nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren defekt ist bei beiden leider nicht lieferbar aber Preiswerter war Amazon, dann bei MM für ein paar 10er mehr gekauft denn die hatten ihn sofort da (auch wenns nur 2 waren).


----------



## ikarus275 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Armes Deutschland, da wird ein Verkäufer verklagt, weil er (verständlicher Weise) stark rabattierte Artikel nicht in unbegrenzter Anzahl zur Verfügung stellt / stellen kann.



Also erstmal würde ich es nicht so übertrieben darstellen und desweiteren sollte man schon ein "angemessenes" Kontingent an Ware auf Lager haben. 
Wenn ich als Händler um die Ecke in der Tageszeitung eine ganzseitige Anzeige plaziere für z.b. ein Notebook, und dieses dann 2 x auf Lager habe und dem 3. Kunden um 09.03 Uhr morgens erzähle das es ausverkauft ist, dann kann ich mich zurecht darauf einstellen, das ich schönen Ärger bekomme. 
Es wäre interessant zu erfahren welche Mengen Amazon.de für ihr Angebot reserviert hat. 
Das die beworbenen Artikel innerhalb von nichtmal 10 Sek ausverkauft sind, heisst für mich schonmal ganz klar das für den aufgefahrenen Marketing/Medien-Hype im Vorfeld und den dadurch sicherlich zu erwartenden Ansturm zuwenig eingeplant wurde. 
Aber wer ist hier schon in der Lage zu bewerten ob hier wettbewerbswidrig vom Unternehmen gehandelt wurde ? 

Prinzipiell finde ich es aber berechtigt, das hier geklärt wird ob Amazon hinsichtlich dieser Werbeaktion sich korrekt verhalten hat. 

Und wenn wir schon Wikipedia zitieren wollen dann bitteschön:

Als *Lockvogelangebot* bezeichnet man eine Werbemaßnahme  eines Unternehmens, die den Eindruck eines besonders preisgünstigen  Angebotes erwecken soll. Meist sind die Angebote jedoch nicht in  ausreichender Menge vorrätig, so dass viele der damit angelockten Kunden  auf teurere Produkte ausweichen.
 Wenn es sich bei einem Lockvogelangebot um ein _Irreführungsangebot_ hinsichtlich der Vorratsmenge handelt, handelt der Betreffende wettbewerbswidrig gemäß § 5 UWG.  Dort ist geregelt, dass der Anbieter ein ausreichende Vorratsmenge im  Hinblick auf seine Werbung mit preisgünstigen Angeboten vorhalten muss;  der Verbraucher erwartet, dass die angebotenen Waren zu dem  angekündigten oder nach den Umständen zu erwartenden Zeitpunkt in einer  Menge vorhanden sind, die die zu erwartende Nachfrage deckt. Ist dies  nicht der Fall, so wird der Verbraucher irregeführt.
 Grundsätzlich entbindet der Zusatz „_So lange der Vorrat reicht_“  das werbende Unternehmen nicht von seiner Pflicht, die Ware in  ausreichender Menge vorzuhalten; es handelt sich bei dieser Floskel um  eine „_rechtlich irrelevante Banalität_“ (Nordemann 2003: 115).
 Der frühere Regelfall der erforderlichen Warenbevorratung betrug drei  Tage ab Erscheinen der Ankündigung; die jüngere Rechtsprechung hält  dagegen teilweise ein Vorhandensein am Erscheinungstag der Anzeige für  ausreichend (so bspw. BGH GRUR 1989, 609, 611 _Fotoapparate_).  In einem anderen Fall urteilte der BGH dagegen, dass der in einer  Werbebeilage beworbene Artikel grundsätzlich eine Woche vorrätig sein  müsse (vgl. BGH GRUR 1999, 1011, 1012 _Werbebeilage_). Das UWG  legte als Richtwert einen Vorrat für zwei Tage fest; der entsprechende  Absatz (§ 5 Abs. 5) wurde aber 2008 ersatzlos aufgehoben.


Oh und bevor wieder die "Typisch-deutsch-nur-rumheulen-Totschlag-Keule" rausgeholt wird: Natürlich finde ich es schön von Amazon das sie solche Werbeaktion mit schönen Rabatten bieten möchte, aber dann wäre es zu überlegen entweder den Zeitraum pro Artikel beim nächsten Cybermonday von 2 Std auf 1 Sek zu kürzen (reicht ja aus :p ) oder gleich eine Lotterie zu veranstalten. 
Aber roundabout 1000-5000 (einfach mal geraten) glückliche Kunden, und mehrere 10.000 bis ka wieviel auch immer frustrierte Kunden die Hass schieben als Resultat aus der Aktion ist irgendwie.... unschön... oder ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

unter denen die wie du sagst hass schreiben sind bestimmt auch ein paar die damit Geld verdienen wollten 

es billig einkaufen und dann teurer weiterverkaufen

so wie auch bei MM Eröffnungen... meinsten Türkische Großfamilien 

das finde ich erst unnormal/krank


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

lol aber ich mein die leute habe doch recht, die action war halt etwas "verwirrend" weil: 
1: Der Artikel war freigeschalltet man hat drauf geklickt nichts ist passiert aus der Prüfung 
2: wärend der Prüfung hat sich nicht an der verfügbarkeit getan sprich keine aktuelle bestanszahl  wurde angeben 

3: wenn ihr mich fragt das ware eine Verlosung da ist die selbe nummer gelaufen wie im Tv
    nennen sie mir 5 Automarken mit anfangs Buchstaben A "
    nur das die leute nich anrufen mussten sondern die geklickt haben waren im Topf für das Los.

Ich mein ich reg mich ja noch nicht mal drüber auf weil mir ist das egal ob ich jetzt für ne PS 3 50 € mehr bezahle oder nicht es wäre hallt nur mal " eben " eine nette gelegenheit mir eine zukaufen
Was mich echt sauer macht das man dem händler nicht beweisen kann das das Los entschieden hat


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Wobei wenn ich an den Fernseher und an die Playstation denke, ein Rabatt von (über) 100 € gegeben wurde.


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich lach mich Tot gleich kommen die Admin´s wieder ihr rein wie nach dem Formel 1 2010 relase als sich alle beschwert haben


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wobei wenn ich an den Fernseher und an die Playstation denke, ein Rabatt von (über) 100 € gegeben wurde.





ja das ist richtig aber wenn ich als endkunde unbedigt eine haben MUSS oder WILL oder nicht mehr OHNE kann dann kauf ich mir auch eine für 280 € mit einem Spiel , beim Blödmarkt so und watt kostet so ein spiel 60 - 70 € ?
ohne bundel preis  jetzt kannse mal dein Amazon preis + spiel nehmen 
und da ist von dem 100+ € rabatt auch nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich warte noch auf die die sich beschweren bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale weil sie nicht im Lotto gewonnen haben oder bei einem Weihnachtadventskalender Aktion z.B. von Teufel Lautsprecher leer ausgegangen sind.


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ikarus275 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon Wikipedia zitieren wollen dann bitteschön:
> 
> Als *Lockvogelangebot* bezeichnet man eine Werbemaßnahme  eines Unternehmens, die den Eindruck eines besonders preisgünstigen  Angebotes erwecken soll. Meist sind die Angebote jedoch nicht in  ausreichender Menge vorrätig, so dass viele der damit angelockten Kunden  auf teurere Produkte ausweichen.
> Wenn es sich bei einem Lockvogelangebot um ein _Irreführungsangebot_ hinsichtlich der Vorratsmenge handelt, handelt der Betreffende wettbewerbswidrig gemäß § 5 UWG.



Wenn Du die Hinweise von Amazon (Amazon.de: Cyber Monday - der Tag der Tiefstpreise) sowie die weiterführenden Links (Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote, Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote) richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die von Dir zitierte Definition eines *Lockvogelangebotes* nicht ganz zutrifft. Es wird eindeutige die Einschränkung der Angebote erwähnt, kann man eigentlich nicht überlesen:


> Ab 10 Uhr stehen im Zwei-Stunden-Rhythmus jeweils fünf Produkte *in  begrenzter Stückzahl* als Blitzangebot zur Verfügung. Das Angebot gilt  jeweils *nur solange der Vorrat reicht*, längstens jedoch für zwei  Stunden. Jeder Kunde kann jeweils nur ein Exemplar eines Angebots  kaufen, die Bestellung muss bis 24 Uhr abgeschickt sein, um die  Blitzangebot-Ermäßigung in Anspruch nehmen zu können


Außerdem denke ich mal nicht, dass ein großer Anteil der Kunden auf die fast doppelt so teueren "normalen Angebote" der Produkte ausgewichen sind. Übrigens sollte sich eigentlich *jeder *ausrechnen können, was bei einem der populärsten Web-Shops in Deutschland bei so einer Aktion passiert. Das ist dann ja wohl keine Täuschung mehr.
Btw. ging es mir nicht um die rechtliche Anfechtbarkeit der Aktion (wofür dieses Forum auch entsprechend seiner Regeln sowieso nicht der richtige Ort ist), sondern um die Meinungen vieler (zum Glück nicht aller) Forenmitglieder in diesem Post.

EDIT:


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die die sich beschweren bei  der Verbraucherschutzzentrale weil sie nicht im Lotto gewonnen haben  oder bei einem Weihnachtadventskalender Aktion leer ausgegangen sind.


Danke, das sind die Posts, die mir Hoffnung geben.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die die sich beschweren bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale weil sie nicht im Lotto gewonnen haben oder bei einem Weihnachtadventskalender Aktion leer ausgegangen sind.



Ja, schon irgendwie geil die Aktion. Überall das Gesprächsthema Nr. 1. 

Meine Fresse, was haben die Leute erwartet? Das Amazon für jeden Kunden 10 PS, 20 LCD und 100 Waschmaschienen zu je 80% Rabat bereit hält?  Dreistheit kennt keine Grenzen. Und auf diese rechtlichen Schritte wird Amazon lange warten, denn diese Drohungen tippen die Inet User immer schnell ein, nur passieren wird nix. Alles heisse Luft.


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Aber wie hoch war denn jetzt bestand ? XD


----------



## mannefix (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Hinweise von Amazon (Amazon.de: Cyber Monday - der Tag der Tiefstpreise) sowie die weiterführenden Links (Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote, Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote) richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die von Dir zitierte Definition eines *Lockvogelangebotes* nicht ganz zutrifft. Es wird eindeutige die Einschränkung der Angebote erwähnt, kann man eigentlich nicht überlesen:
> Außerdem denke ich mal nicht, dass ein großer Anteil der Kunden auf die fast doppelt so teueren "normalen Angebote" der Produkte ausgewichen sind. Übrigens sollte sich eigentlich *jeder *ausrechnen können, was bei einem der populärsten Web-Shops in Deutschland bei so einer Aktion passiert. Das ist dann ja wohl keine Täuschung mehr.
> Btw. ging es mir nicht um die rechtliche Anfechtbarkeit der Aktion (wofür dieses Forum auch entsprechend seiner Regeln sowieso nicht der richtige Ort ist), sondern um die Meinungen vieler (zum Glück nicht aller) Forenmitglieder in diesem Post.
> 
> ...



Also Deine logischen Schlußfolgerungen sind falsch. Wer kann sich denn bitte was ausrechnen? Kannst Du in die Zukunft sehen?


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Trotzdem kanns nich sein, dass nach 4 sekunden alles ausverkauft ist! PUNKT


----------



## BloodyMojito (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Mir ist beim versuchten Kauf der PS3 etwas ganz kurioses passiert:

Da ich mich für ganz besonders schlau hielt, habe ich mich bereits im Vorwege eingeloggt und die PS3 bereits in den Warenkorb getan.
Die Idee war, dass ich einfach den 1-Click Button drücke, sobald der Timer abgelaufen ist.
Als es dann soweit war, bekam ich irgendeine Meldung von wegen der Artikel wurde aus dem Warenkorb genommen...bla bla...das war dann schonmal nix 
...also schnell im anderen Tab (die 14 Uhr Artikel) mit ein paar Sekunden Verzögerung die PS3 "eingekauft"...der Kringel dreht sich und dreht sich...und der olle Balken füllt sich natürlich nicht während Robin Hood (gleich daneben) stetig dem Ausverkauf näher rückt.
Nachdem ich mir das Spiel ein paar Minuten angeguckt habe, zog ich es doch vor einfach den Browser zu schliessen und meine Zeit anders zu gestalten.

Um 16 Uhr mußte ich weg...aber aus Gewohnheit noch schnell mal Mails checken:
Da hab ich doch tatsächlich ein Kaufbestätigung von 14:33 Uhr im Postfach....für 299,95 € versteht sich 

Wie gut, dass Amazon so einen reibungslosen Rücksende-Service hat.....


----------



## mannefix (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ikarus275 schrieb:


> Also erstmal würde ich es nicht so übertrieben darstellen und desweiteren sollte man schon ein "angemessenes" Kontingent an Ware auf Lager haben.
> Wenn ich als Händler um die Ecke in der Tageszeitung eine ganzseitige Anzeige plaziere für z.b. ein Notebook, und dieses dann 2 x auf Lager habe und dem 3. Kunden um 09.03 Uhr morgens erzähle das es ausverkauft ist, dann kann ich mich zurecht darauf einstellen, das ich schönen Ärger bekomme.
> Es wäre interessant zu erfahren welche Mengen Amazon.de für ihr Angebot reserviert hat.
> Das die beworbenen Artikel innerhalb von nichtmal 10 Sek ausverkauft sind, heisst für mich schonmal ganz klar das für den aufgefahrenen Marketing/Medien-Hype im Vorfeld und den dadurch sicherlich zu erwartenden Ansturm zuwenig eingeplant wurde.
> ...



Es geht nicht um 10 Sekunden, sondern 10 Milisekunden, bzw. überhaupt keine Möglichkeit den Artikel zu erhalten.


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ja doch soll ich jetzt Alternate verklagen weil die einem Spacko 2 GTX 580 verkauft haben weil er ein SLI haben wollte und ich jetzt 5 tage warten musste ? o0 NEIN !

Das einziegste was man den vorwerfen kann das die Action undurchsichtlich war.


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Mir ist beim versuchten Kauf der PS3 etwas ganz kurioses passiert:
> 
> Da ich mich für ganz besonders schlau hielt, habe ich mich bereits im Vorwege eingeloggt und die PS3 bereits in den Warenkorb getan.
> Die Idee war, dass ich einfach den 1-Click Button drücke, sobald der Timer abgelaufen ist.
> ...




lol is mir auch passiert


----------



## Pitt (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich habe die Casio Uhr abgestaubt, auch wenn ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte.
Ich werde mal einen Lottoschein abgegeben und mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## Otep (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich fands auch Schei**!!!!

Alle Sachen die ich wollte waren sofort weg!


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mannefix schrieb:


> Also Deine logischen Schlußfolgerungen sind falsch. Wer kann sich denn bitte was ausrechnen? Kannst Du in die Zukunft sehen?


Denk mal zurück an Windows 7 (nur ein Beispiel). Wie schnell sind Sonderangebote bei Aldi oder Media Markt weg und wie ist die Relation der Anzahl der Kunden von diesen Shops zu Amazon ? Welcher Händler verkauft lieber rabattiert als ohne Rabatt (verzichtet potenziell auf Gewinn) ? Das sind nur ein paar Fragen, deren Antworten nmm eindeutig sind.
Dass die Aktion so extrem ausgeht, habe ich natürlich nicht vorausgesehen und hat sicher auch Amazon nicht erwartet, aber irren ist menschlich. Jedoch wären die Reaktionen derjenigen, die kein Glück hatten, im Prinzip die gleichen gewesen mit dem Unterschied, dass es ggf. weniger unzufriedene Kunden hätten sein können. Auch Amazon sollte / wird daraus lernen, da sie ja Gewinn machen wollen / müssen.


----------



## ikarus275 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Hinweise von Amazon (Amazon.de: Cyber Monday - der Tag der Tiefstpreise) sowie die weiterführenden Links (Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote, Amazon.de Hilfe: Werbeaktion - Blitzangebote) richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die von Dir zitierte Definition eines *Lockvogelangebotes* nicht ganz zutrifft. Es wird eindeutige die Einschränkung der Angebote erwähnt, kann man eigentlich nicht überlesen:
> Außerdem denke ich mal nicht, dass ein großer Anteil der Kunden auf die fast doppelt so teueren "normalen Angebote" der Produkte ausgewichen sind. Übrigens sollte sich eigentlich *jeder *ausrechnen können, was bei einem der populärsten Web-Shops in Deutschland bei so einer Aktion passiert. Das ist dann ja wohl keine Täuschung mehr.
> Btw. ging es mir nicht um die rechtliche Anfechtbarkeit der Aktion (wofür dieses Forum auch entsprechend seiner Regeln sowieso nicht der richtige Ort ist), sondern um die Meinungen vieler (zum Glück nicht aller) Forenmitglieder in diesem Post.
> 
> ...



Das Amazon die Ware mit dem Zusatz "Nur solange Vorrat reicht" einstellt ist ja eh klar, aber das heisst nunmal nicht das ich eine beliebige Menge vorhalten darf. Darüber kann man sich wohl einig sein. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich weiss ebensowenig wie der Rest hier 
a) wieviel reserviert war 
b) was als "angemessen" gewertet werden darf. 

Und ausrechnen was passiert, wenn Amazon so eine Aktion bringt, kann sich wohl JEDER (inkl. Amazon :p) auch nur eher im Bereich der Pi mal Daumen Schätzungen 
Aber ich möcht mich auch nicht über hätte wäre wenn streiten... 
Fürs nächste Mal wird sich Amazon besser vorbereiten.
Wegen dem Edit : 
Sorry aber bei der Amazon Geschichte dreht es sich nicht um eine Lotterie.  Bei solch einer Beschwerde wirst du verständlicherweise nur ein müdes Lächeln ernten. Also bitte nicht Äpfel und Birnen in eine Kiste schmeissen auch wenn klar ist, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Juicebag (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Hab die Casio-Uhr und Win7 gekriegt. Genau die zwei die ich wollte. 

Das mit dem drehenden Widget war blöd, lies sich aber sehr leicht austricksen. Ich hab einfach 5 Minuten vorher 8 Tabs von der Seite geladen und wenns bei einer Seite durchgedreht ist, hab ichs im nächsten Tab versucht. Bei Win7 hats im 4. Tab geklappt, während die meisten wohl noch gewartet haben, dass sich was tut. 
Sehr praktisch, da ich mir grad nen neuen PC zulegen will.


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ja die PS3 hätte mir auch angestanden. Nur sprang bei mir nach dem Timer die Anzeige gleich auf ausverkauft. Ich schätze mal da war ich wohl zu langsam für dievermtl. 3 Stück ...     an Amazon !


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ikarus275 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Edit :
> Sorry aber bei der Amazon Geschichte dreht es sich nicht um eine Lotterie.  Bei solch einer Beschwerde wirst du verständlicherweise nur ein müdes Lächeln ernten. Also bitte nicht Äpfel und Birnen in eine Kiste schmeissen auch wenn klar ist, was gemeint ist.



Schon klar. Finde nur, dass hier viele den Erwerb von Luxus-Gütern (denn etwas anderes waren die 30 Artikel nicht) zu verbissen sehen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mattinator schrieb:


> Schon klar. Finde nur, dass hier viele den Erwerb von Luxus-Gütern (denn etwas anderes waren die 30 Artikel nicht) zu verbissen sehen.


stimmt du Blue Ray hätte ich mir wohl auch so gekauft aber wohl dann erst im Feb zum normalen Preis und die andere Iron Man 1+2 hatte ich schon für 30 Euro vor ca. 30 Tagen gekauft nun hat es sieben euro mehr gekostet und mit der Aktion nicht mal 8 des nenne ich mal einen netten Rabatt das es den dann nicht in so großer Zahl gibt das man nach 5 min auch noch kaufen kann ist doch eigentlich logisch und auch verständlich. Bei MM und Saturn und Co. würde es so einen Rabatt wohl nicht geben und ich würde es mir wohl auch nicht antun wollen da ist so eine im Internet schon besser.


----------



## insekt (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich bin froh dass es immernoch Leute gibt die die ganze Aktion mit klarem Verstand betrachten.

Die Leute müssen sich mal vor Augen führen, was für ein Schaden entstanden ist dadurch, dass Amazon dieses Angebot so durchgeführt hat. Für den Kunden: NICHTS!

Ja klar, alle die auf Amazon gegangen sind sollten zu anderen teureren Waren gelockt werden, klar, weil es ja auch voll die Schwierigkeit ist, die Seite zu verlassen und woanders einzukaufen.

Sorry aber das Lockvogel-Argument ist beim Online-Shopping fürn Arsch!


----------



## PMvP (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> da frag ich mich wie lahmarschig kann man die renderengine durch plugins noch bekommen und klar, nen trabbi pullt beim traktorpulling auch nix weg, auch nicht wenn ich fastertrabbi installiere oder sonst nen addon, im besten fall zerlegts das chassis


 
YMMD!  Ein wunderschönes Bild das du da zeichnest. Danke! 



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> lol, dann viel Spass beim Nachweiss.
> 
> Machen doch alle so, allen voran Aldi. Super Technik Schnäppchen, riesen Werbung und dann gibts pro Filliale immer nur 3-5 Geräte. Veräppelung pur.


 
Aldi und Lidl haben dafür schon gehörig einen auf den Deckel bekommen. Die Aldi-PCs waren nicht lange die besten.... das waren maximal 2 Jahre, danach waren die ihr Geld nicht mehr wert und die Schlangen wurden immer kürzer...



insekt schrieb:


> Sorry aber habt ihr wirklich geglaubt ihr könntet seelenruhig euch die Angebote angucken und dann nach ein paar Minuten zuschlagen?
> 
> Die Amerikaner sind nicht solche "Mecker-Deutschen" die nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie keine Ansprüche haben, wenn Amazon ein Mega-Rabatt-Aktion mit begrenzter Stückzahl durchführt.


 
Man muss das ganze mit ein wenig Abstand betrachten. Die Angebote haben nichtmal die erste Sekunde überstanden (Nicht etwa wie viele User und Redaktionen schreiben 'Sekunden').
Ach ja, du hast Recht... die Amerikaner sind keine Mecker-Deutschen, die nicht einsehen wollen usw.! Ja, die Amis habens nämlich richtig drauf, die verklagen Unternehmen nicht nur dann wenn eine derart schreiende Ungerechtigkeit auftaucht - *nein* - die klagen auch wenn es keinen Anlass gibt, zumindest nicht ohne zuvor für Hirntod erklärt worden zu sein. Wie kam es denn zu Aufschriften, wie "No Refills" oder "Caution HOT"? Wenn Amazon den gleichen Spaß auf der anderen Seite des Teiches veranstaltet hätte, dann hätten die jetzt eine Sammeklage am Hals. SAP 1,2 Milliarden für eine Firmenkabbellei - wieviel dürfe man dann erwarten bei einer Schaar von Privatkunden? Amazon müsste wohl Konkurs anmelden und noch die Kindeskinder von indirekt Verantwortlichen müssten dafür bluten und würden schlussendlich dazu verdammt in irgendwelchen Stollen nach Gold zu suchen ohne je wieder ans Tageslicht zu gelangen, denn die Kinder der Geschädigten werden noch klagen, da sie mit einem traumatisierten Vater/einer traumatisierten Mutter aufwachsen mussten...

Man kann Stereotype so leicht drehen... also sollte man gar nicht erst damit anfangen... denn hier wird nicht sinnentleert gemeckert. Das ganze hat Hand und Fuß, denn die Kunden wurden an der Nase herumgeführt.



Für mich waren sage und schreibe 3 Artikel interessant:
_Die Oral-B im Doppelpack_ - da wir ein ähnliches 5 Jahre altes Pack hier daheim habne, aber eines der Geräte grade seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.
_Die Logitech FB_ - hat mich schon immer interessiert, war mir bisher aber immer zu teuer, 133 sind zwar noch viel, aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
_Der Beamer_ - ähnlich der FB. Schon immer im Hinterkopf, weil sich allein im letzten Jahr mal wieder ca. 15-20 Gelegenheiten geboten haben, bei denen wir uns gesagt haben "Hätten wir doch nur..." - Meist sind die Dinger jedoch zu teuer, zu groß usw. Der hier erschien mir richtig toll. Erst recht, da die ANSI-Lumenzahl gegenüber ähnlichen Geräten deutlich heraussticht. 300 Hersteller, Amazon ~220, In der Aktion ~150.

Die FB musste es nicht unbedingt sein, über den Beamer hätte ich mich tierisch gefreut, aber ich hatte ja nicht mal die Chance irgendein Produkt zu bekommen. Überall in der ersten Sekunde geklickt... keine Chance. Selbst die "ungeliebteren" Dinge im Vergleich zu einer PS3, haben nicht länger als eine Sekunde gelebt... Angesichts des Aufwandes den Amazon drumherum betrieben hat, ist das eine Frechheit.

Aber Amazon hat es geschafft. Die haben einen Bauern gefangen... So verurteile ich mich selbst, weil ich blöd genug war in die Falle zu tappen. Das ist doch die beste Werbung für den Beamer gewesen. Ich will ihn jetzt haben und evt. demnächst kaufen... Aber definitiv nicht über amazon, soviel "Nicht-Bauer" ist noch geblieben. Und mit etwas Glück schiebe ich es doch lang genug vor mir her um irgendwann zu sagen... "Jetzt hat es schon so lange ohne geklappt, dann klappt es auch weiterhin ohne..."

Glückwünsch an die glücklichen Teilnehmer des Gewinnspieles!


----------



## Rinkadink (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Danke! Ich habe nämlich den chicken 22" Full HD LED von Samsung für 111€ abgestaubt. Unmöglich ist es nicht  Aber die Promoaktion ist den Amazon Jungs echt gelungen. will nicht wissen, wied viele leute sich extra dafür registriert haben .............


----------



## insekt (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



PMvP schrieb:


> Aldi und Lidl haben dafür schon gehörig einen auf den Deckel bekommen. Die Aldi-PCs waren nicht lange die besten.... das waren maximal 2 Jahre, danach waren die ihr Geld nicht mehr wert und die Schlangen wurden immer kürzer...



Einen Discounter kann man aber nicht mit einem Onlineshop vergleichen.



PMvP schrieb:


> Man kann Stereotype so leicht drehen... also sollte man gar nicht erst damit anfangen... denn hier wird nicht sinnentleert gemeckert. Das ganze hat Hand und Fuß, denn die Kunden wurden an der Nase herumgeführt.



Schwachsinn, es ist genauso abgelaufen wie angekündigt.

In Amerika hat der Cyber Monday btw. schon fast Tradition, da hat sich noch keiner darüber beschwert die Gelegenheit bekommen zu haben Artikel 80% reduziert zu kriegen. 



Rinkadink schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe nämlich den chicken 22" Full HD  LED von Samsung für 111€ abgestaubt. Unmöglich ist es nicht   Aber die Promoaktion ist den Amazon Jungs echt gelungen. will nicht  wissen, wied viele leute sich extra dafür registriert haben  .............



Musste man doch garnicht oder? Das Konto kann man auch nach Befüllung des Warenkorbs anlegen.


----------



## Speedwood (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Aber wir Deutschen sind halt nich so wir lassen unseren frust bei Pcgh raus und nicht im BGH


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



PMvP schrieb:


> Man muss das ganze mit ein wenig Abstand betrachten. Die Angebote haben nichtmal die erste Sekunde überstanden (Nicht etwa wie viele User und Redaktionen schreiben 'Sekunden').



Was schätzt Du, wie viele Deutsche in einer Sekunde den entsprechenden Button geklickt haben ?


----------



## ikarus275 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



mattinator schrieb:


> Was schätzt Du, wie viele Deutsche in einer Sekunde den entsprechenden Button geklickt haben ?


Puh.. bei der PS3.. hmm schwierig.. würde mal auf grob Minimum 50.000 bis 250.000 schätzen. 

Ich sach ja, Zahlen auf den Tisch *g*

Windows 7 war damals auf Amazon immerhin ganze 7 Minuten verfügbar. Immerhin 6 Minuten 59 Sek länger als die PS3  
Von mir nicht nachprüfbar hatte - laut Aussage eines Vertrieblers beim Distributor BCOM - Amazon angeblich knappe 90% des für Deutschland avisierten Kontingents der Windows 7 Home Family Packs von Microsoft erhalten. 
Darüber hatte er sich ordentlich ausgekotzt, weil die restl. Microsoft Authorized Distributoren nichtmal ansatzweise die Nachfrage befriedigen konnten. Aber das nur am Rande. 

Die Reaktionen dürften wohl nicht derart ausgefallen sein, hätte man wenigstens die Artikel in einem längeren Zeitrahmen anbieten können. 
Mann muss es sich ja auch bildlich mal vorstellen. 
Stundenlanges warten um sekundengenau Button Smashin´ zu betreiben (jaja geht dann auch nach hinten los :p) und das im Zusammenhang mit dem exorbitanten Verhältnis zwischen  Angebot und Nachfrage +  dem instant BÄÄM AUSVERKAUFT  Stoppschild (war ja auch nicht soo die schonenste Art dem Kunden  mitzuteilen das er "Pech" gehabt hat.) = Flames  


Wie gesagt, aus purer Neugier würd mich ja schon die Anzahl der Kaufversuche für die PS3 interessieren...


----------



## Ciddy (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich fand die Aktion letztendlich auch ned besonders prickelnd
im Prinzip waren wohl die schnellsten Anbindungen an den Server die glücklichen Gewinner und alle anderen schauen halt durch die Finger

ich denke fairer wäre bei der Verteilung gewesen wenn Amazon 2 Stunden den Antrag auf ein Produkt sammelt und dann sozusagen die Gutscheine verlost so ist nicht alles direkt nach einer Sekunde weg und die Kunden sind wengier verärgert


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ikarus275 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, aus purer Neugier würd mich ja schon die Anzahl der Kaufversuche für die PS3 interessieren...



Sehe ich auch so, vllt. lässt sich Amazon ja dazu hinreißen, Zahlen zu nennen. Allerdings würde es dann auch wieder genug Leute geben, die das in Frage stellen würden. Na ja, ist schon dumm gelaufen. So beabsichtigt war es mit Sicherheit nicht, aber tragisch es deswegen trotzdem nicht. Mein Gott, es war doch nur eine Spiele-Konsole (oder, oder, oder ...).


----------



## p00nage (29. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich wollte eig nicht unbedingt des navi aber war das einzige wo ich glück hatte und bekommen hab...  finde 5 sek sollte nen angebot schon verfügbar sein, dann lieber bissl weniger rabatt


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich habe immer etwas bekommen, wenn ich ein paar Sekunden gewartet habe. Als ich wie wild auf die Maus gehämmert habe, habe ich nichts bekommen. Bei FIFA 11 und Mafia II habe ich sogar 30 Sekunden verstreichen lassen. Schien relativ random zu sein.


----------



## Nimsiki (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Nachdem man hier ein paar Kommentare gelesen hat, weiß man auch direkt wer sich bei Street View sein Haus hat verpixeln lassen...


----------



## fuddles (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Nachdem man hier ein paar Kommentare gelesen hat, weiß man auch direkt wer sich bei Street View sein Haus hat verpixeln lassen...



Lol wie wahr. 

Und @amazon: you made my day, selten soviel gelacht wie heute. 
Urkomisch wievele Rechtsverdreher sich in Blogs rumschleichen, wieviele Menschenrechtler nun gegen Amazon marschieren....

Wieder einmal zeigt die Menschheit ihr wahres Gesicht. Zerfressen von Neid und Gier. Wie jemand hier im Thread schon so schön sagte, Gier und Neid gehört zu den Todsünden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



fuddles schrieb:


> Lol wie wahr.
> 
> Und @amazon: you made my day, selten soviel gelacht wie heute.
> Urkomisch wievele Rechtsverdreher sich in Blogs rumschleichen, wieviele Menschenrechtler nun gegen Amazon marschieren....
> ...


Geht ums Prinzip. Don't fu.ck with the (german) Michel! /Rage


----------



## fuddles (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Es geht nicht ums Prinzip, es geht alleine um die Gier. Das ist ein Urtrieb. Dieser wurde nicht befriedigt. Nur statt Ugga Ugga, schrein alle : Betrug, Betrug.
Wie bei der Jagd nach dem Mammut. Wenns mans nicht erlegt hat, gehts ab frustriert zurück in Höhle.

Ob man es nun Ugga Ugga oder Prinzip nennt, macht da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

naja aber wenn es stimmt das manche "händler" mehr als 1 st pro artikel gekauft haben geht es nicht mit rechten dingen zu weil des war ja ein der Bedingungen das man nur 1st pro angebot kaufen darf . für amazon wäre es mmn besser ausgegangen, wenn sie größere stückzahlen bereitgestellt hätten dafür halt weniger rabatt


----------



## shiwa77 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Also für mich ist das schon Verarsche. Habe da nicht mitgemacht, wollte mir auch nichts davon kaufen. Aber ich hab es mir angeguckt. Meiner Meinung nach haben die das so gemacht:
Die haben das Angebot über den Aktionslink nur für 1-2 Sek freigeschaltet oder nur für eine bestimmte Anzahl an bestellungen. Danach -> Ausverkauft
Die können mir nicht sagen, sie hätten nicht genug PS3´s auf Lager gehabt.
Die identische Version, jedoch zum normalen Preis,war und ist weiterhin lieferbar. Versender: Amazon
Naja, ist mir eigentlich auch egal, werde weiterhin bei Amazon bestellen, wenn ein Artikel günstig ist, aber so was finde ich echt *******.


----------



## FrozenBoy (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich hab erst 30 min. vor beginn der zweiten Vergünstigungen gelesen, dass Amazon gestern solche Angebote hatte. Wie gesagt ich hab nichts gewonnen aber das Amazon es einigen Leuten ermöglicht stark reduzierte und neuwertige Produkte zu kaufen finde ich cool. Egal Wie viele sie anbieten, irgendeiner hat gewonnen und sich bestimmt tierisch gefreut!

Ich freu mich für die Leute. 

Wieso regt ihr euch denn alle so auf? Das einige Leute so gierig sein können...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Weil das nichts mit "gewinnen" zutun hat, sondern ein Angebot war. Und ein Angebot wozu JEDER die Chance haben sollte. Diese Werbe-Email ging an jeden Kunden, dementsprechend kann man sich nicht rausreden das der Ansturm größer als Erwartet sei.


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> ...Die haben das Angebot über den Aktionslink nur für 1-2 Sek freigeschaltet oder nur für eine bestimmte Anzahl an bestellungen. Danach -> Ausverkauft
> Die können mir nicht sagen, sie hätten nicht genug PS3´s auf Lager gehabt.
> Die identische Version, jedoch zum normalen Preis,war und ist weiterhin lieferbar. Versender: Amazon
> .



Ich kann noch mehr belegen, denn die Mails habe ich mir gut aufbewahrt.

Denn mein Kollege und ich waren "nicht schnell genug", obwohl wir 
a) sekundengenau bzw. 
b) (ich) eine Viertelstunde vor Beginn der Aktion gemäß den Bedingungen
unsere Ware in den "Einkaufswagen legten.
Wir kamen BEIDE nicht zum Zug, sondern bekamen unmittelbar Bestellbestätigung mit den höheren Preisen.

Meine bekam ich um ich nur 6 Minuten nach Aktionsbeginn per Mail mit den ursprünglichen Preisen aus der Amazonseite. 6 Minuten nach Beginn der Aktion !
Um 14.25 Uhr war es nicht mehr möglich, die Bestellung zu stornieren, da der Artikel in den Versand gegangen sein sollte. 
Ich habe nach der Bestellbestätigung wiederrufen und am späten Nachmittag nochmals. Dennoch bekam ich abends eine Sendungsverfolgungsnummer von Amazon mitgeteilt.
Also die haben sehr wohl mehr von der Ware auf Lager. 
Ich habe inzwischen dreimal mitgeteilt, dass ich die Sendung nicht mehr annehmen werde.
Widerruf ist bei Amazon ja nicht vorgesehen, nur Rückgaberecht. Nun - wenn sie denn das Porto für umsonst ausgeben wollen? Ich hoffe inständig, dass ALLE ihre Pakete nicht mehr annehmen.

Ich hatte immer viel von Amazon gehalten. Aber dies sind für mich Lockangebote der übelsten Art.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



onlinemo schrieb:


> (ich) eine Viertelstunde vor Beginn der Aktion gemäß den Bedingungen
> unsere Ware in den "Einkaufswagen legten.
> Wir kamen BEIDE nicht zum Zug, sondern bekamen unmittelbar Bestellbestätigung mit den höheren Preisen.
> 
> ...


Aber man sollte die Waren erst bei "Beginn" einkaufen und nicht schon eine viertel Stunde vorher, iost doch klar das du dann das normale Angebot erhälst.

Und das nach knapp 25 Minuten die Bestellung nicht mehr zu stornieren ging, kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, so schnell ist es tehcnisch gar nicht möglich einen Versand bei solch einen Unternehmen zu realisieren und selbst wenn das stimmen sollte, musst du das Paket ja nicht annehmen und bei Einkommensermächtigung kannst du die Lastschrift auch bequem zurückbuchen. 

p.s.: Ich rege mich da jetzt nicht so auf, schliesslich war es zu erwarten das wenn millionen an Usern gleichzeitig kaufen, jene Artikel schnell vergriffen sind. Es war gestern ein Glücksspiel und ich gratuliere hiermit allen Glücklichen! 

MfG


----------



## MrWan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich war auch über die Werbeseite von PCGH auf den Cyber Monday aufmerksam geworden.

Was ich (neben dem wohl lächerlich kleinen Kontingent) besonders ärgerlich fand war, dass ich es sogar geschafft hatte einen Artikel in den Einkaufskorb zu legen, aber leider daraufhin nur die Meldung "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" erhielt.
Diese Meldung blieb dann auch unverändert bis die Aktion abgelaufen war.
Kaufen konnte ich den Artikel allerdings nicht.
Eine Rückmeldung seitens Amazon erhielt ich bis heute nicht.
Na klasse.
(Sie dürften durch ihren tollen Cyber Monday aber vermutlich nicht nur eine verärgerte Mail bekommen haben )


----------



## Nasenbaer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



onlinemo schrieb:


> Ich kann noch mehr belegen, denn die Mails habe ich mir gut aufbewahrt.
> 
> Denn mein Kollege und ich waren "nicht schnell genug", obwohl wir
> a) sekundengenau bzw.
> ...


1. Du hast keine Ahnung von automatische Versandabfertigung.
2. Du hast das Verfahren hinter diesem Cyber-Monday nicht vestanden (wenngleich ich ihn auch für eine Sauerei halte).


Zu 1.)
Durch die automatische Abfertigung kann es gut passieren, dass schon Minuten nach der Auftragserteilung durch den Käufer das Paket gepackt und in den Versand gegeben wird. Eine Stornierung, also ein Zurückziehen des Kaufangebotes, dass du mit der Bestellung erteilst, ist dann bei so ziemlich keinem Unternehmen mehr möglich.

Stornierung bedeutet, dass man ein noch nicht akzeptiertes Kaufangebot seitens des Käufers (sprich du hast auf _bestellen_ geklickt) zurücknimmt. Das geht in aller Regel nur bis der Verkäufer das Angebot akzeptiert und mit der Versandabfertigung begonnen hat.

2.)
Um es "fair" zu machen bekam man den Angebotspreis nur, wenn man das Produkt über die Angebotsseite in den Warenkorb gepackt hatte. Ein hinzufügen der Waren über die normale Warenseite führte, sowohl vor Angebotsbeginn, als auch danach zum regulären Preis. Man soll halt nicht bescheißen.
Andererseits war es antürlich auch Beschiss, dass nur soo kleine Mengen verfügbar waren, dass die 2 Stunden laufenden Angebote in unter einer Sekunde ausverkauft waren.

Und letztlich kanns dir doch egal sein. Du verweigerst die Annahme und machst damit von deinem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch und hast deine Ruhe und Kosten entstehen dir auch keine.
Wenn dich den CyberMonday auch ankotzt, wie er ablief, dann geh zur Verbraucherzentrale damit sich was tut.


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber man sollte die Waren erst bei "Beginn" einkaufen und nicht schon eine viertel Stunde vorher, iost doch klar das du dann das normale Angebot erhälst.
> 
> Und das nach knapp 25 Minuten die Bestellung nicht mehr zu stornieren ging, kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, so schnell ist es tehcnisch gar nicht möglich einen Versand bei solch einen Unternehmen zu realisieren und selbst wenn das stimmen sollte, musst du das Paket ja nicht annehmen und bei Einkommensermächtigung kannst du die Lastschrift auch bequem zurückbuchen.
> 
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht genau wußte, wie das ging. Daher eben:

1 x mit Vorreservierung (ich)
1 x mit Sekundengenauem Klick (mein Kollege).

Und wir haben den Kauf abgeschlossen, weil wir dachten, dass nur Sekunden später eben noch nicht der Aktionsgutschein mitaufgeführt ist.

Und dass nur 25 Minuten später bereits die Bestellung nicht mehr zu stornieren ist, kann ich pers Screenshot nachweisen. Denn ich habe es bei "Bestellung Verwalten" versucht. NO GO.
Des weiteren kam bereits genau  um diese Zeit die verbindliche Bestellbestätigung und dass der Artikel bereits IN DEN VERSAND GEGANGEN ist. Jeder, der weiß, wie das bei Amazon geht, weiß, dass man DANN nichts mehr stornieren kann. 

Mag sein, dass du meinst, dass das technisch nicht möglich ist. Ich kann dir versichern, es WAR möglich. Die Mail ist vorhanden bei mir und Datum und Uhrzeit ist klar ersichtlich. Versendet ist sie noch nicht, aber wohl eben verpackt. Und mir ist ziemlich klar: die Mail kam deswegen bewußt so schnell, damit ich einfach gezwungen bin, erst mal anzunehmen. Ich könnte es mir ja nochmals überlegen. 
Im übrigen: Ich bekam ja erst gestern abend trotz 3 Widerrufmails die Sendungsnummer mitgeteilt. 

Im übrigen hat mein Kollege gestern ebenfalls bei der Hotline angerufen.
Ihm wurden ebenfalls die Anzahl 40 für die PSP genannt.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele hunderte die Bestellung genau wie wir abgeschlossen hatten im guten Glauben - sie wären ja schnell. Die Gutschrift kommt noch.
Dann ist man zu bequem, die Sachen wieder zurückzuschicken - und schon hat Amazon: Ziel erreicht. 

Naja - die Sache mit der eidesstattlichen Versicherung für die Verbraucherverbände - das ist nicht schlecht, ich sammele mal meine Unterlagen zusammen. 

Reicht eine Beurkundung beim Ortsbürgermeister oder Pfarrer?

Oder muß man damit evtl. zum Gericht?

Habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rayman (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



MrWan schrieb:


> Ich war auch über die Werbeseite von PCGH auf den Cyber Monday aufmerksam geworden.
> 
> Was ich (neben dem wohl lächerlich kleinen Kontingent) besonders ärgerlich fand war, dass ich es sogar geschafft hatte einen Artikel in den Einkaufskorb zu legen, aber leider daraufhin nur die Meldung "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" erhielt.
> Diese Meldung blieb dann auch unverändert bis die Aktion abgelaufen war.
> ...


 
das war bei mir genauso in den warenkorb gelegt und dann stand da angebotsstatus wird gealden 
ich finde die ganze aktion von amazon war eine riesen frechheit


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.)
> Um es "fair" zu machen bekam man den Angebotspreis nur, wenn man das Produkt über die Angebotsseite in den Warenkorb gepackt hatte. Ein hinzufügen der Waren über die normale Warenseite führte, sowohl vor Angebotsbeginn, als auch danach zum regulären Preis. Man soll halt nicht bescheißen.



Ich habe das über die Angebotsseite der Aktion hinzugefügt. Nicht von der normalen Webseite.

Möchte ich nur mal anmerken.

Nichtsdestotrotz hat mein Kollege genau zum Zeitpunkt des Ablaufens des Countdowns ebenfalls versucht. Wir hatten zwei Eisen im Feuer.

Naja- war dann doch nur Kühltruhe.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Bevor man die Bestellung abschickt wurde der Rabatt doch abgezogen und ein neuer Endpreis angezeigt und wenn nicht dann hätte man die Bestellung doch nicht abschließen müssen.





onlinemo schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht genau wußte, wie das ging. Daher eben:
> 
> 1 x mit Vorreservierung (ich)
> 1 x mit Sekundengenauem Klick (mein Kollege).
> ...


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

_Bevor man die Bestellung abschickt wurde der Rabatt doch abgezogen und  ein neuer Endpreis angezeigt und wenn nicht dann hätte man die  Bestellung doch nicht abschließen müssen._

JETZT weiß ich das auch. Habe mich im Vorfeld nicht genug darüber informiert.

Aber in der Hektik: schnell, schnell, schnell 
habe ich auf den Bestätigungslink geklickt.

Und nur 20 Minuten später war eine Stornierung nicht mehr möglich.

Ich meine: DAS hatte System.


----------



## B1b3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

War doch alles vorher schon klar das es reine abzocke ist.


----------



## insekt (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



onlinemo schrieb:


> _Bevor man die Bestellung abschickt wurde der Rabatt doch abgezogen und ein neuer Endpreis angezeigt und wenn nicht dann hätte man die Bestellung doch nicht abschließen müssen._
> 
> JETZT weiß ich das auch. Habe mich im Vorfeld nicht genug darüber informiert.
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich. Sich vorher nicht richtig informieren und am Ende sind die anderen Schuld.


----------



## pibels94 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

hab gestern den samsung bx2250 für 111€ gekauft, kommt heute an 

bin sehr zufrieden und hatte auch endlich mal glück


----------



## AmdNator (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich bin der meinung das ich irgend wo gelsen habe das man sich was reservieren konnt in dem man es schon im Warenkorb davor gelegt hatte bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob ich es mit einer anderen Aktion verwechsle!

Schade die PS3 für 177 Euro hätte ich gerne genommen.  Aber da bin ich glaub nicht der einzigste!


----------



## stev5n (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

eidesstaatlich heißt nur normales schreiben ich bestätige das ...  halt nur schriftlich und halt das du dies so auch vor gericht bezeugen würdest. also ganz normal schriftlich bestätigen.


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

_Natürlich. Sich vorher nicht richtig informieren und am Ende sind die anderen Schuld.
_______________________

_Ich sehe das anders.

Ich würde nichts sagen, wenn der Artikel ausverkauft gewesen wäre.
Solange der Vorrat reicht - DAS ist eine andere Hausnummer, als das, was Amazon hier gemacht hat.

Lockangebot.
40 Stck als Aktion angeboten - aber noch viiiiiiele PSP auf Lager. 

Und dass man 20 Minuten später nicht mehr ins System reinkommt, ist unterste allerletzte Schublade.

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren Kunde bei Amazon. Habe viel gekauft. Aber etwas, das ich an einem Tag  um 14.01 gekauft habe, das ich unter VORSPIEGELUNG VON FALSCHEN TATSACHEN irrtümlich gekauft habe, das ich nicht mehr stornieren konnte, wo ich dreimal bis zur Versandmitteilung per Mail widerrufen habe - 
dass ich heut vormittag bereits die Abbuchung auf dem Konto hatte - DAS schlägt nun wirklich alles an Unseriösem Verhalten, das ich jemals erlebt habe.

NOCH NIE !!! wurde so schnell abgebucht. Bei anderen Verkäufern hätte ich den Verdacht, da ist jemand kurz vor der Pleite.

Ich habe die Annahme des Paketes verweigert.Die konnten von gestern 14.01 uhr bis heute morgen 10.30 Uhr von meiner Bank das Geld abziehen.
Wenn das Geld nicht wieder zackzack auf dem Konto drauf ist, werde ich kostenpflichtig die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen.

Und wenn sie mich sperren. SOOOO nicht.


----------



## onlinemo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



stev5n schrieb:


> eidesstaatlich heißt nur normales schreiben ich bestätige das ...  halt nur schriftlich und halt das du dies so auch vor gericht bezeugen würdest. also ganz normal schriftlich bestätigen.



Danke.

Und auf den Beitrag zuvor zu antworten:

Genau diese Option gab es. Ich habe die Reservierung vorgenommen aus dem Aktionskorb.
Aber egal - mein Kollege hat ja auch sekundengenau kaufen wollen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Wieso redest du immer von PSP? 

Es war ne PS3


----------



## donbon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Kauft euch doch die PS3 für 193 bei MM.

Einfach fünf 50€ Gutscheine für 40€ kaufen und auf die nächste 19% Aktion warten!


----------



## pibels94 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

so kann man es natürlich machen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



donbon schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch die PS3 für 193 bei MM.
> 
> Einfach fünf 50€ Gutscheine für 40€ kaufen und auf die nächste 19% Aktion warten!


nur 2 Gutscheine pro Kunde ... aber warscheinlich kann ein Kunde mehr einlösen


----------



## insekt (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



onlinemo schrieb:


> [...]Und dass man 20 Minuten später nicht mehr ins System reinkommt, ist unterste allerletzte Schublade.
> 
> Ich bin seit vielen Jahren Kunde bei Amazon. Habe viel gekauft. Aber etwas, das ich an einem Tag um 14.01 gekauft habe, das ich unter VORSPIEGELUNG VON FALSCHEN TATSACHEN irrtümlich gekauft habe, das ich nicht mehr stornieren konnte, wo ich dreimal bis zur Versandmitteilung per Mail widerrufen habe -
> dass ich heut vormittag bereits die Abbuchung auf dem Konto hatte - DAS schlägt nun wirklich alles an Unseriösem Verhalten, das ich jemals erlebt habe.
> ...


 
Völliger Unsinn. Es ist alles so gelaufen wie es bei jeder andere Bestellung auch gewesen wäre. Bloss durch deine verzerrte Wahrnehmung ist das jetzt nicht mehr toll sondern böse.

Amazon verschickt bei stark frequentierten Artikel immer sehr schnell die Versandbestätigung. Die Stornierung ist immer kurze Zeit später unmöglich. Das Geld wird (fast) immer am nächsten Tag abgebucht.

Was glaubst du eigentlich wie die auf so kurze Lieferzeiten kommen? Ich hab mal was bestellt und am nächsten Tag war es da ohne Expressversand etc.


----------



## fuddles (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Bissl nervig sind die ganzen Neuameldungen von armen leerausgegangen Frustrierten nur um hier dicke Hose gegen Amazon zu machen. Der Thread hier ist bei google ziemlich weit oben. Naja krieg ich wenigstens noch was zu lachen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



fuddles schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Prinzip, es geht alleine um die Gier. Das ist ein Urtrieb. Dieser wurde nicht befriedigt. Nur statt Ugga Ugga, schrein alle : Betrug, Betrug.
> Wie bei der Jagd nach dem Mammut. Wenns mans nicht erlegt hat, gehts ab frustriert zurück in Höhle.
> 
> Ob man es nun Ugga Ugga oder Prinzip nennt, macht da keinen Unterschied.


Stimmt, als aufgeklärter, zivilisierter Mensch nimmt man solche hochseriösen und fairen Angebote einfach hin wenn man in dem Zeitfenster von 0.05 Sekunden das man zum kaufen hatte nicht zum Zuge kam .... wohl aus selbstverschuldetem Unvermögen ....  

Hatte ja jeder die Chance rechtzeitig die Chance zuzuschlagen (wenn man an 'nem Verteilerknoten wohnt  o.ä....)



fuddles schrieb:


> Bissl nervig sind die ganzen Neuameldungen von  armen leerausgegangen Frustrierten nur um hier dicke Hose gegen Amazon  zu machen. Der Thread hier ist bei google ziemlich weit oben. Naja krieg  ich wenigstens noch was zu lachen.


Meinetwegen hol dir 'nen Eimer Popcorn dazu und geniess die Show ... ich lach dann über dich und deine Igno/Arroganz.



Nur so zur Info: Ich war nicht an einem einzigen Angebot interessiert was gestern kam, vielleicht die Plasy noch als Weihnachtsgeschenk ... selber hab ich 'se aber eh, hab daher um fünf nach mal reingeschaut, sah "ausverkauft", nun gut, dann ebend nicht .... das die ganze Aktion aber wohl nur PR bzw. Verarsche war hab ich auch erst durch Newsseiten erfahren, und ich finds ganz einfach dreist.


----------



## Sir_Danus (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Das ganze Aufregen bringt ja leider nichts. Ich kann es aber nachvollziehen, mir geht es auch nicht anders.


 Zeigt euren Protest doch einfach direkt Amazon gegenüber. Ruft die Seite von Amazon einfach bis Ende des Jahres nicht mehr auf. November und Dezember sind die Umsatz stärksten Monate des Jahres. Wenn es an die Umsätze geht lernen solchen Firmen schnell. Bei nächsten mal setzten sie vielleicht nicht gleich einen ins führende Marketing der grade mit dem Studium fertig ist.


----------



## Bond2602 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich kann den Frust der meisten verstehen. Wenn man wirklich kaum eine Chance hat etwas zu bekommen ist das ärgerlich. Für mich grenzt das auch an Lockangebot. Bin seehr gespannt ob die Verbraucherzentrale noch was macht, oder ob das alles so bleibt wie es ist.

Trotz alledem habe ich Fifa 11 und Mafia 2 Reservieren können. Wie, fragt sich manch einer. Ich habe die Uhrzeit meines PCs vorgestellt, scheint geklappt zu haben 

Ich bin aber trotzdem für Verlosungen von Rabatten die ungefähr den gleichen Effekt hätten wie "wer klickt am schnellsten". Da meckert auch niemand, da man nich auf eine schnellere Internetverbindung der Mitstreiter verweist und sagt: "der hat doch eh den schnelleren PC/das schnellere Internet"


----------



## isochor (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

mh wieso wusste ich von dieser Aktion nichts...? Office 2010 für 50€ hätte man sich überlegen können. Schade dann muss ich wohl auf "patches" zurückgreifen


----------



## push@max (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

ich hatte leider auch keine Chance...bei Amazon ging dann nichts mehr


----------



## cyco99 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich war schon damals zum Windows 7-Start von der Schnäppchen-Verkaufsaktion enttäuscht. Keiner im Bekanntenkreis konnte damals Windows 7 bei Amazon ergattern. Klar, die Windows 7-Versionen waren von Microsoft limitiert, aber dennoch kam mir die Aktion wie ein Lockangebot vor. Deshalb habe ich auf den Cyber Monday verzichtet.
Oftmals kann man anderswo ähnlich günstig einkaufen und erspart sich den Ärger. Windows 7 habe ich mir damals einfach regulär (Normalpreis) über Amazon UK bestellt und nur einen sehr geringen Aufpreis im Vergleich zum Amazon DE-Startangebot bezahlt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Ich kann die "Opfer" nicht ganz verstehen. Es ist niemandem ein Schaden entstanden, ein paar Leuten hingegen ist etwas Gutes wiederfahren. Ist doch OK.
Wenn ich schon lese das einige wollen das solche Geschichten nicht mehr stattfinden, dann frage ich was für eine egoistische Motivation man dafür haben kann.

Wenn irgendein Elektronik Markt sowas veranstaltet und man hinfahren, sich anstellen und frustiert nachhause fahren müsste könnte ich den Ärger verstehen. Aber wegen eines erfolglosen Mausklicks, Krank.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wegen eines erfolglosen Mausklicks, Krank.


Ja sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## fuddles (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Meinetwegen hol dir 'nen Eimer Popcorn dazu und geniess die Show ...



Hab ich gemacht um mich sehr gut amüsiert


----------



## ThePlayer (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*

Würde mich nicht aufregen den viele Angebote waren keine, was Chip beweist und der Cyber Monday ist einfach Media Markt im Internet.

Wenn ich an die Eröffnung im Nova Eventis denke, krass!


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



Lockdown schrieb:


> Ist schon traurig wenn Amazon tausende Euros an Werbekosten raushaut und wegen der geringen Stückzahlen in der summe vielleicht 5000 € Verlust macht.



Warum machen die Verlust? ein Großteil bestellt aus "Frust" nix bekommen zu haben was anderes, der andere Teil der bei dieser Aktion ein Angebot abgreifen konnte da bestellen einige noch weitere Artikel dazu "Ach ich hab ja gespart da kann man ja x und y gleich mitbestellen".

So läuft der Hase!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Frust statt Schnäppchenlust*



fuddles schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht um mich sehr gut amüsiert


Na also, hat diese "Aktion" also doch noch wem was gebracht. ^^


----------

